# J'aimerai enregistrer mes documents sans Icloud



## Valathiel (14 Avril 2018)

Bonjour bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec mon imac 21 pouces.

Je résume mon pavé : J'aimerai garder mes documents, photos, etc sur l'ordi UNIQUEMENT. Je veux éviter le cloud a tout prix.
--------------------------------

Je l'ai depuis peu donc je ne connais pas trop. J'avais un pc avant.

Donc, je constate que je m'y prends mal car tout mes documents, bureau, etc s'enregistre sur le cloud sauf que moi, je ne veux pas du cloud, ni payer de rallonge pour en avoir plus.

J'ai 1 tera de mémoire de stockage et il n'y a quasi rien dessus (juste l'IOS je suppose)

Tout le reste est sur le cloud.

Comment faire pour garder les données, photos, documents sur l'ordi tout simplement. 

Quand je veux enregistrer un nouveau document word par exemple, je n'ai pas d'autres choix que Bureau (I cloud) ou documents mais le cloud m'annonce qu'il est saturé.

Comme j'utilise cet ordi pour mon travail, je ne peux pas me permettre de perdre tout mes devis, factures, compta, etc... 

aidez moi s'il vous plait...

Merci


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2018)

Amusant : sur ton fond d'écran, on voit le sympathique SeaShore, qui n'a plus été mis à jour depuis bien longtemps...

Pour revenir à ton problème, c'est dans les Préférences Systèmes, au rayon iCloud que ça se passe. Décoche tout ce que tu ne veux pas activer (iCloud Drive, Photos etc.)


----------

